# wot square feet will a 600watt bulb cover?



## fruity86 (Nov 8, 2009)

hi growers i was just wanted to no how many square feet a 600watt lamp would cover?
i am no good a maths and was just hopeing sum1 could help me out
my tent is 1.2x1.2.x2.0meters plants are all close to 3feet 
light is about 10inch away from canope most of the lower branches have been removed apart from the 1s that have reached the canope there are 9 plants in total
the tent is packed 2weeks into flowering and are doing fine i just wanted to no if a 600watt light would cover all the plant and have enough lumens nearly all of the bud sites are within 1 1/2 feet of the canope
is this enough as i dont need much light lower down
any advice would be great and thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes great light for your space.  1.2 meters is really close to 4'.  

So around 16 sq ft and around 90000 lumens = 5625 lumens per sq ft.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 8, 2009)

The average 600 watt has 85,000 lumens/5000 lumens per ft2= 17 square feet of growing room you should be fine with that light.


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 8, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yes great light for your space.  1.2 meters is really close to 4'.
> 
> So around 16 sq ft and around 90000 lumens = 5625 lumens per sq ft.



thanks hemp goddess i was just confused that it may have been 96 sq ft or cubic feet but im not trying to have enough lumens for the hole tent just the canope thanks


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 8, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The average 600 watt has 85,000 lumens/5000 lumens per ft2= 17 square feet of growing room you should be fine with that light.



thanks for the reply ozzydiodude


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The average 600 watt has 85,000 lumens/5000 lumens per ft2= 17 square feet of growing room you should be fine with that light.



Wow, I didn't know that--I thought 90000 was average.  I have 1 bulb that puts out 92000 and another that puts out 95000.  Thanks.


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 9, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The average 600 watt has 85,000 lumens/5000 lumens per ft2= 17 square feet of growing room you should be fine with that light.



i'm with THG on this one 

my solarmax puts out 95,000.... even a new Hortilux is rated at 88,000.... 

i'm just curious when the average dropped from 90,000 to 85,000?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

That was the lumens on low price bulbs not the better bulbs like you all have. If you look at most grow light systems the bulb is the low price and the Hortilux and others are upgrades.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 9, 2009)

what size pots are you using??????

your lights are perfect for your room but nine plants might be tight, JMO

i have the same size room but 6-7 plants max, i guess strain makes a big difference though,   got any pics??


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 10, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> what size pots are you using??????
> 
> your lights are perfect for your room but nine plants might be tight, JMO
> 
> i have the same size room but 6-7 plants max, i guess strain makes a big difference though,   got any pics??


`

pics are in my gj  black russian 
 pots are about 14 liters they are quite deep

and the bulb is a sunmaster duel spec 92,000


----------

